# When am I ready to canter?



## Julia.Dominika (29 September 2016)

I'm currently loaning Faith and get lessons from the owner. I was wandering what should I be able to do before I can canter? 
Im currently able to do posting/rising trot, I understand my diagonals, and I've rode without reigns (on a lunge) so that I've improved my balance.
The owner is a really good teacher and I learn a lot, but I can't seem to read her mind (she never tells me) what's next. 
So I was just curious what should I be able to do before I canter?


----------



## xgemmax (29 September 2016)

I would say that you should be able to keep your balance in rising trot and sitting trot confidently, i.e. keeping hands still, not pulling on ponies mouth, not bouncing around in the saddle etc


----------



## Cortez (29 September 2016)

Before I get people cantering (on the lunge), I ask them to be able to maintain a 2-point position at trot with their arms out to the sides, no hands and not posting for at least 3 rounds. After that I ask them to post to the trot with no hands and no stirrups. If they can do that then they are ready to canter (probably).


----------



## Shay (29 September 2016)

Both good answers.  You should have an independent seat before you can canter.  Partly because if you don't you'll fall off and partly so you don't accidentally catch the pony in the mouth.  Can you stand in your stirrups at trot yet?


----------



## Julia.Dominika (29 September 2016)

Im able to stand in my stirrups For a couple of strides, and I think the only thing I'm aware of which I'm still working on is keeping my leg long and stretched, with my heels down. But I've seen to have corrected that on my previous lesson!


----------

